# Power Steering Problem



## NewTractorGuy (Mar 15, 2008)

New guy here with a tractor problem I can't seen to solve. Hoping someone can share some ideas on what the heck is wrong with this thing.

When the tractor is started the power steering automatically steers to the extreme right. You can steer it back to center, and to the left but if you let the steering wheel go it will go back to the right in very short order. Great feature if you are plowing and making right turns all the time, but otherwise it is a real pain.

I have disassembled the pump and cleaned it out, I only see one possible valve assembly (it has a small spring with a steel shaft with a ball valve on the end), it appears to be adjustable with the turn of a flathead screw located outside the housing, but I thought I would seek advice before digging a bigger hole.

Any thoughts, ideas, moral support are welcome.

Thanks,

NewTractorGuy


----------

